
I Ride with Waymo: Roger & Sharon - dragontamer
https://medium.com/waymo/why-i-ride-with-waymo-roger-sharon-1deacd7cbff9
======
dragontamer
This was an interesting interview with a Waymo rider, showing off how self-
driving cars can affect this retired-couple's lifestyle.

